# 5e3 noise problem.



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently acquired a Clark Beaufort(5e3 Tweed Deluxe).

But it suffers from a major humming problem.

I've switched out the old 6v6's and 12ax7 and 12ay7 with tested good tubes.

I have no idea why this is happening. 

Please help


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the video test BUT you have to try the same thing with NO guitar or guitar cable plugged into the amp.
This will tell you if the amp is at fault.
G.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Might be a ground loop problem.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

GTmaker said:


> Thanks for the video test BUT you have to try the same thing with NO guitar or guitar cable plugged into the amp.
> This will tell you if the amp is at fault.
> G.


What GT said.........sounds like single coil pickups in close proximity to the mains transformer in the amp.Test again and upload vid. with no cable inserted.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Open input jack?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Also try with guitar connected but all volume controls on the guitar turned to zero.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I love these troubleshooting threads!

They can be agony for the OP but very often "they all lived happily ever after" (think positive)


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry, the hum is present with nothing plugged in.

If I take the tube out in V1, the hum goes away.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Plug in to each jack in turn and see if one in use will stop the buzz, sorry I don't think it's a hum.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

No idea, but I think Beaufort is pronounced "Bo-fort". 

Doesn't sound like anything serious to me, I think WCGill might be onto something.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

All four jacks do the same. I'll take it to an amp tech tomorrow


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like a grounding issue, have you tried with another guitar or another wall plug?


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, I've tried two guitars and multiple outlets.

I dropped the amp off at the tech. I'll keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

May be nothing more than you're pre-amp tube. I had a 5E3 clone for a while and found it could be noisy depending on what was plugged into V1.


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

WonderfulRemark said:


> I recently acquired a Clark Beaufort(5e3 Tweed Deluxe).
> 
> But it suffers from a major humming problem.
> 
> ...


Had same issue with a recent build, a 5F2-a Princeton clone. Found out it was the input jacks...I over tightened, and they shorted to ground. New properly installed jacks, works like a charm, and no buzz.


----------

